# Looking for a good Doberman breeder



## Steven Stroupes (Apr 3, 2009)

A friend of mine is looking for a good Doberman breeder in the southern United States. He has looked at Tephillot Kennels but they are not breeding again until next year. He wants to buy a good working line Doberman but nothing too extreme. Any suggestions?


----------



## jay kutilek (May 12, 2009)

look up wendy schmitt von landgraf dobermann's!!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Check with Butch Henderson at Liberty Kennels in DC. Or Lisa Shuller at Germania Kennels.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Check with Butch Henderson at Liberty Kennels in DC. Or Lisa Shuller at Germania Kennels.


Lisa's kennel name is Ascomannis in Denmark.

I second Wendy of Landgraf. She has progeny of her dogs titled in ring and sch. And she is out there training and trialing with her dogs as well. http://www.landgrafk9.com/ She has some super breedings coming up in the next year.

Alisha Keats (I think, I could be wrong on the last name) in CO is breeding Ascomannis Lexa to Bruno (ha'ras bruno v wurensturm). http://www.ascomannislexa.blogspot.com/

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> Lisa's kennel name is Ascomannis in Denmark.
> 
> I second Wendy of Landgraf. She has progeny of her dogs titled in ring and sch. And she is out there training and trialing with her dogs as well. http://www.landgrafk9.com/ She has some super breedings coming up in the next year.
> 
> ...


 That is right Tamara.....not sure why I was thinking Germania??? Anyway I have seen several of Lisa's dogs work and they were pretty good working Dobermanns.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

tammy weldon of swift run dobermans has some nice working dobes. I saw a dog she produced, jagged jingo jaws, work at a schutzhund trial a couple years back before I was really interested in the sport and i thought i wanted a doberman for agility. it was the first schutzhund event i ever went to, and it was kind of by accident that iwas there. Jingo was the main stud at von schotlke dobermans for a bit, sadly he passed from bloat a while back. 

about a year and a half ago i was still looking into dobes I met tammy and one of her bitches when she was passing throuhg my area on the way to meet up with a stud dog. 

shes a very nice lady and went out of her way to meet me and let me hang out with her dog and BS about dobermans for a couple hours.

they got too many health troubles and short life expectancy for me, so i went on to looking at the shepherd types. 

she runs a training club out of her farm where she lives and breeds in bowling green, kentucky.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> That is right Tamara.....not sure why I was thinking Germania??? Anyway I have seen several of Lisa's dogs work and they were pretty good working Dobermanns.


HI Mike

Lisa's kennel used to be Germania when she was living in the US. She had to change it to Ascomannis when she moved to
Denmark, because the Germania name was already registered by someone else.(I think another breed?)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I really wouldn't worry about getting an extreme Dobermann.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I really wouldn't worry about getting an extreme Dobermann.


Dude, I soooooo wanted to say that but I was trying to be nice.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I really wouldn't worry about getting an extreme Dobermann.


Boo Hiss Jeff

Little Dodah is rolling over in her grave


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Yes to Tammy Marshall Weldon; swift run dobes.

I have seen her dogs in training, trials and just hanging around.


----------



## Robin Cooke (Aug 25, 2009)

We got great news today about the puppies we had been waiting for. 6 girls/2 boys out of a Von Rubenhof bitch/Swift Run's Magnum Enforcer stud. I believe both parents were bred from Tammy Weldon lines and she currently stands the stud. This is a rebreeding because the " A" litter was so outstanding and this comes from a GSD breeder. http://doggiedogblog.com/puppies/ They are here in Central Ky. A look at the pedigree is definately in order.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Steven Stroupes said:


> A friend of mine is looking for a good Doberman breeder in the southern United States. He has looked at Tephillot Kennels but they are not breeding again until next year. He wants to buy a good working line Doberman but nothing too extreme. Any suggestions?


As well Mel Laney of Zenhof dobes.

http://www.vomzenhof.com/

Tamara McIntosh


----------

